# Help needed with live bait



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

Would like some views on catching ang rigging live baits.

Have never used live baits before and need some help

Am fishing rivers, not open water

Cheers

John


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As you are in NSW, you obviously cannot use a cast net.

As a kid we used to make little live bait traps with a 2L Coke bottle. Essentially you cut the top 1/4 off right the way around, put a couple of small rocks in the 3/4 end, then invert the top 1/4 and sticky tape it back on. You will also need to cut a slightly bigger hole around the opening for the fish to get in. You would then tie a thin rope to it, drop some bait (prawns or whatever) in it, and toss it out while holding the end of the rope. We used to lower it off rock ledges mainly. The advantage being we could watch the fish going into it. See the pic for the concept..

The fish would swim in the big opening and getting smaller until they get in and get at the bait. They find it hard to get out as it's a small hole to find in a clear container. When there in there, pull the bottle in.

Not the worlds best way, but it worked. Always caught a couple of livies we usually changed into flatties on the sand flats at Mainbar.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate i used to bait fish quite a lot from my tinny around the creeks, and did pretty well on trevs, flaties, bream, cod and jacks.

the way we did it was obviosly by castnetting the bait, however a bait trap as described above should do the trick.
a lot of people say herring only but i found that herring, mullet, whiting and silverbiddys all worked as well as each other,

i found the best way to fish was slowly troll along with the livie rigged on a light running sinker rig. I just hook the bait through the mouth so it swims straight, through the back and the fish will quickly die,

good luck with it, yell out if you need any further details


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi John,

Live bait is a very broad term which encompasses everything from worms and yabbies through to slimy mackerel. If you are fishing estuaries (not open water) you will typically be targeting the smaller species (ie. no pelagics) so the smaller baits are what you want.

I will assume you know how to use a yabbie pump, and you are looking at small baitfish like poddy mullet. If you are referring to catching these small fish, then a bait trap is the way to go. You can make one cheaply out of old juice or soft drink bottles or you can buy a bait trap from your local fishing shop (I bought one of the clear plastic tube types).

Dan's design will work well or you can use an old juice bottle with a hole cut in the side (see pic).


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I use the same as Deano for poddys, just don't put it in very deep water.

Aside from a yabbie pump, I catch most my livies with a number 10 long shank hook, a tiny piece bait (prawn stays on better) and a splitshot sinker. Good for Yakka, Slimies, and small herring if they are around. But that of course depends on whether your river hold these.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Eric is spot on with the small hook method for yakkas - I usually bait mine with a small piece of bread after burleying the area fairly heavily with the same.

I have posted instructions on how to use the bait trap in a separate thread: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=57882#57882

I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi John, I lke to catch live bait on those pre packed bait jigs. they cost all of $2 and I sometimes cut them down to 3 hooks only to help with the tangles. If the little bait fish are off the bite then I put a little peice of mullet or pilchard on one of the hooks and that usually brings them around. Burley will help bring the fish to your area also.

When i go down to Yamba, on the rock wall, I get as many herring and yellowtail as I need pretty easily.

The main tip i can give you though is that if you intend to live bait then a good aerator is essential. I know you can buy those basic ones now for $12-$20 but a good one will make a difference. I'm sure others will agree that herring can be pretty weak little blighters when caught and some throw off heaps of scales and die quickly. Now, I mucked around with a smaller (cheaper ) one for a while and then some internet searching got me on to the " keep alive " type which aren't cheap but are nothing short of miraculous when kepping fish happy and lively in your tank/bucket. There is an excellent article ( i'll try to find the link) which explains that its all about the size of the bubbles, and uses an excellent analogy to get the point across. Its cites the example that if 40 humans are in a small room the oxygen runs out pretty quickly, however, if there are 40 humans all close together (ie same area ) say at a rock concert, then we can stay there for hours because there is enough oxygen (provided the music/band are good enough but i won't go there).

My model is a floating aerator which i lift out to grab a fishy and don't have to turn off. It does run off 12 volt though, but is well built and so far i havn't had an ounce of truoble with it. It cost me $90.00. ( Tackle world). I have put a half dead herring in there and in less than 2 minutes he's up and swimming. All unused baitfish are then returned healthy and swim off.

I hope this helps, I see i'm rambling on a bit but I really like telling anyone whose interested if there is a good product out there, and no, I dont sell them nor am i connected with the company


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

found it http://www.ausfish.com.au/bushnbeach/livebait.htm


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

deano said:


> I usually bait mine with a small piece of bread after burleying the area fairly heavily with the same.


Yeah the burleying is very important most of the time. I use chook pellets. Big bag cost about 10 bucks and my current one (almost finished)lasted about 18 months.

I also use home made dough/pudding for mullet, yakkas and slimies.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll give it a try

Cheers
John


----------

